# Sujet vidéo - 190 ans de l'école d'horlogerie de Genève



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je partage avec vous ici un reportage que peut-être certains ont déjà vu, diffusé sur la chaîne française France 2, émission TéléMatin.

On découvre en quelques minutes les coulisses de l'école d'horlo de Genève. Ca n'a pas la vocation d'être exhaustif, mais reste néanmoins plaisant à regarder ! 

Je vous invite à le consulter rapidement car je ne pense pas que le replay reste longtemps en ligne après la première diffusion.

C'est ici.

Bien amicalement,

Olivier


----------

